# Gamekeys der gamescom (suche Guild Wars 2)



## guagua (23. August 2012)

Hi,

bin der neue. Bitte nicht böse sein wenn nicht alles auf anhieb richtig ist (die Regeln sich lang).

Aber leider konnte ich dieses Jahr nicht zur gamescom  habe aber gehört das es Guild Wars 2 Keys (ingame T-Shirt) gab. So einen hätte ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wer mir also eine freude machen will schenkt mir seinen.

Ansonsten habe ich hier noch gamescom Keys gefunden: http://www.swfmedia.de/index.php?pag...ntry&newsID=33

Guild Wars 2 haben die leider nicht. Aber vieleicht findet einer von euch ja etwas passendes.


PS: Habe schon den Tipp bekommen das auch Fansites solche Keys verteilen werden.
PPS: gerne kann der Thread dazu genutzt werden eure anderen Keys zu tauschen verschenken.


----------

